# Have Yourselves A Merry Little Christmas....



## Centermass (Dec 24, 2014)

And remember all those elsewhere, in harms way, away from home and loved ones this year.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all of you and yours!  All down range, stay safe and thank you for doing what you do.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 24, 2014)

http://www.noradsanta.org/?utm_sour..._content=NORADMSN Link&utm_campaign=NORAD2014 I've been waiting 16 years for something like this, and they finally made it.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 24, 2014)

Centermass said:


> And remember all those elsewhere, in harms way, away from home and loved ones this year.



You too bro (btw, I'm stealing this photo!)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 24, 2014)

A very Merry Christmas to all. My you have a safe and Happy New Year.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all!

Know that all of you -- both at home and away -- are in our thoughts and prayers for this holiday season. 

Enjoy them to the fullest and stay safe!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 24, 2014)

May all your holidays be filled with the love and joy that is unique to this time of year.  Stay warm, stay safe, and be merry.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 24, 2014)

ShadowSpear said:


> You too bro (btw, I'm stealing this photo!)



Yeah....stealing it too...way too good of a pic.

160th has nothing on Santa insertion


----------



## Dame (Dec 24, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> Yeah....stealing it too...way too good of a pic.


Dear Santa,
This year I want a flawless, take no prisoners, BAMF, raid on ISIS. Or Al Sharpton. Your choice.
Dame.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 24, 2014)

Dame said:


> Dear Santa,
> This year I want a flawless, take no prisoners, BAMF, raid on ISIS. Or Al Sharpton. Your choice.
> Dame.


Aim High. Why not both?


----------



## CQB (Dec 25, 2014)

Night time here, Xmas lunch done, scotch in claw. To those in service, to SS members & The Queen across the water, I salute you.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 25, 2014)

Raptor said:


> Aim High. Why not both?



SEAL Team 6 is not allowed to use Santa's sleigh for insertions...  no way to pull off both missions in the same night without it...   DUH!!!  Wow, can't you tell by the dress uniform that Santa is a friggin old school Marine (the Reds have been relegated to only the USMC Band and Silent Drill Team IIRC)....  and MARSOC has not been deemed 'cool' enough for all the press it would generate.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 25, 2014)

x SF med said:


> SEAL Team 6 is not allowed to use Santa's sleigh for insertions...  no way to pull off both missions in the same night without it...   DUH!!!  Wow, can't you tell by the dress uniform that Santa is a friggin old school Marine (the Reds have been relegated to only the USMC Band and Silent Drill Team IIRC)....  and MARSOC has not been deemed 'cool' enough for all the press it would generate.


What about Delta?


----------



## JHD (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all.  And to those of you, or those with family, in harm's way, a special prayer for you.  Much love and happiness to everyone now and in the year to come.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 25, 2014)

Murray Christmas!


----------



## CPL B USMC (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone, and may it be a silent night down range.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 25, 2014)

Raptor said:


> What about Delta?



Santa doesn't have room for faucets... 

Merry Christmas everyone, especially to all our men and women far from home this holiday.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 24, 2015)

**BUMP**

Because I'm too lazy this year to post something new.......


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas

Stay Frosty.

Semper Fi
Sua Sponte
De Oppresso Liber


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Ho Ho!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 24, 2015)

Bourbon infused Christmas greetings to all y'all here on the board. Stay safe!


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 24, 2015)

Have a Pirate Christmas, you know a Yo, Ho,Ho,Ho.....


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 24, 2015)

Santa operates. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 24, 2015)

Turkey....Happy Arbor day folks!

M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 24, 2015)

Started liking posts not realising they were from last year lol. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Dame (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Merry Christmas!
Happy Hanukkah to @Muppet, @surgicalcric, and anyone else I'm forgetting.
And Happy Birthday to all our December birthdays. I know there are lots of us.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 25, 2015)

Now it's time to go watch Home Alone, just like my family does every year


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 25, 2015)

We're having a White Christmas, complete with more coming down from the sky.  And we'll be off here in a few to ride the sleigh to well, not Grandmas house, but a friends house!

LL


----------



## Rapid (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas! Not so much a white one though.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you all!  Thank you to those of you that have fought for the right of us civvies to enjoy a very Merry Christmas without a care, and as always, with the freedom to enjoy this day as we please, with the ones we love.

This shot of Jamo is for you all!  God Bless America and her allies, and most of all, God Bless the men and women who keep the Free World and all who believe in, and inhabit her, safe!  Cheers ladies and gents!


----------



## CQB (Dec 26, 2015)

I've just pioneered a new Green Beret/SEALs test, 20 metres combat side stroke with Pimms. Spill some, automatic Return to Unit. Merry Xmas to you all. #coolrunning.


----------

